# Stuck On Old CM Version & Cannot Move Past



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Since installing CM 10.1-20130411-EXPERIMENTAL-d2tmo-M3 I cannot flash to another ROM. Been trying to move to every other version of CM and the install will fail and abort. I have never seen this problem before, and have no idea what to do. Does anyone have any kind of recommendation to fix this?


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

Tried updating CWM just to see if it made a difference and nothing.

Tried to flash any other ROM and they all fail. Here's what the phone tells me if this helps.

Finding update package...

Opening update package...

Installing update...

assert failed: getprop("ro.bootloader") == "T999

UVDLJA" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "T9

99UVDLJC" || getprop("ro.bootloader") == "

T999UVDMD5"

E: Error in /data/media/0/pac_d2tmo-22.2.0-rc1.zip

(Status 7)

Installation aborted.


----------



## firejackal (Mar 29, 2012)

I had this happened on my xperia play. One of the roms changed the ro.bootloader with a different variant of the phone. if this is the same thing that happened to you on the d2tmo my advice is to restore the factory image using odin, that should fix it.
The other work around is to modify the update script in the rom you want to flash and remove the line that checks the phone model.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried changing the script using this guide http://highonandroid.com/android-roms/how-to-fix-status-7-error-with-cwm-recovery-on-rooted-android/

However, I'm getting either error 4 or 6. I'm probably gonna have to flash the factory image at this point. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

firejackal said:


> I had this happened on my xperia play. One of the roms changed the ro.bootloader with a different variant of the phone. if this is the same thing that happened to you on the d2tmo my advice is to restore the factory image using odin, that should fix it.
> The other work around is to modify the update script in the rom you want to flash and remove the line that checks the phone model.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Ok even the ODIN method is failing when I try to push the stock image in. Any other ideas?


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

just checking, you do have a T-MOBILE galaxy s3 right? the filename of the rom you flashed indicates its for tmobile, but you never said what carrier you have. I'm only bringing it up because if you flashed that on the wrong device you can bork a lot of things.

also, what kind of roms are you flashing right now? by that I mean, are you flashing recently downloaded files, or files that you have flashed before? maybe you got bad downloads and the files are corrupt.

sorry, just trying to brainstorm here. kind of stumped, never had this happen to me before.


----------

